# The Dumbest D!#n Hair Advice You've Ever Heard (given or received)



## kblc06 (Aug 20, 2008)

What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*

Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis .  Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable  with some proper care.  Now  at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute). 

Doya was styling her hair and asked my advice on what she should do.  I told her it would be best if she put if she rolled it and not used so much heat. Brittany interrupts and says that if she followed my advice that her hair would be all over the place because it was so short and that she should do the following:

-wash hair (no conditioner because that was for white people)
-add grease immediately after to "condition"
-add gel, slick hair down straight, and blowdry
-after drying, curl with a curling iron to set style, add spritz, repeat every 3-4 weeks....without washing in between

I sat in absolute disbelief  even before hair boards I knew that would take someone's hair clean off their head. I said Doya, "are you really gone listen to her" . She said, "well, her hair short too and you got indian hair so what you do is not going to work for me anyway (to put this in it's cultural context brittany & I are AA and doyin is nigerian....and I do NOT have Indain hair). So I proceeded to shut up, since my advice was falling on deaf ears, but it astonished me that someone could give such advice, as if you wanted their hair to come out


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 20, 2008)

To let my hair do what it wants to do.

My hair likes to tie itself in knots which causes breakage and damage.  

So letting it do what it wants isn't practical advice.  

It's just a generic b.s. psychobabble spouted by folks who have  zero useful input but just wanna throw their 2 cents in the convo.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was pregnant with my twins I lived in Germany and for some reason my scalp began to get really dry and my dandruff was something awful well a lady I worked with told me not to worry about it too much cause that was a sign that I had fast growing hair and the dandruff was a sign that it was growing.  That was the dumbest piece of ish I had ever heard.


----------



## araceli2418 (Aug 20, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis .  Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable  with some proper care.  Now  at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...






OMG, OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You must have read my mind because I was thinking of posting this very same question just a couple days ago.  

Wait.  I have to get back to the question coz at the moment I am LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hairedity (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard many times "just as dirt grows plants, dirt grows hair!"  followed by the advice of not washing hair while it's in braids for months -yuk!


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 20, 2008)

Never wash your braids. I've heard this from every single braider I've been to.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 20, 2008)

:heated:  Fire.    Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends.  I've also witnessed this being done.

:burning:My response has always been....WTF!   
"My" hair is part of the frizzies and I damn well know that burning is not good for my hair!     

I also avoid cutting the frizzies off my finsished braids.  (it's "my" hair)


----------



## The Princess (Aug 20, 2008)

Someone told me I wash my hair to much when I told them I co wash they said my hair will fall out and my hair will thin. Itstead I should wash it once a month. 

I will be bald if I would've took that advice.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 20, 2008)

*If i cut my hair and dyed it black it would grow faster (both were obviously false). I relaized that my "split ends" everyone complained about couldve been easily fixed with some coconut oil...*


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 20, 2008)

*Trimming your hair will make it grow faster
*Black people can't wash their hair everyday
*Sleeping in wet hair will make it rot.


----------



## dream13 (Aug 20, 2008)

After shampooing, an old stylist proceeded to towel dry my hair erplexed...when I asked if she was done, she said "Yeah, you don't *NEED* any conditioner this time .  Hmpf. I joined LHCF a month later.


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 20, 2008)

To cut split ends cause it will travel up....that never happened to my split ends.  Honestly, who has really scientifically followed the progression of a split end to come up to such conclusion.  Everytime I find a split end, I would leave it alone and nothing tragic never happened to my head of hair.  I dust like twice a year just to refresh my ends.  I did have short cuts in the past, just because I wanted to and that had nothing to do with split ends or unhealthy hair.  I think stylists made that up to keep our hair and purse down to a certain level


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Aug 20, 2008)

a classmate told me that mayo can turn relaxed hair to natural nono:


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Aug 20, 2008)

*If you hear the snap/pop/crackle while curling your hair, that means it's coming out straight and curly(from my mom when I was learning to use curling irons).  Alas, that meant you're burning the mess outta my hair!*


----------



## MissBCurly (Aug 20, 2008)

to go to the salon once a week and only use baby oil in my hair and brush/comb it 100x a day.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 20, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> :heated: Fire. Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
> When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends. I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> ...


 
omg last year i went to get my hair cornrowed with hair hoping that they would last more than 5 days before they started to look messy.  after she finished braiding (and I didn't know she was doing this until after she had done half of my rows), she ran a lighter down each row.  At the time my hair was APL.  I took the braids out the next day and handfuls of hair were coming out.  i cried for hours.  yeah that was my first and last time going to a hairbraider.


----------



## MissBCurly (Aug 20, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> *Trimming your hair will make it grow faster
> *Black people can't wash their hair everyday
> **Sleeping in wet hair will make it rot*.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Aug 20, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> a classmate told me that mayo can turn relaxed hair to natural nono:



*This is a new one! I even read that beer and 2 eggs would give you natural hair too!*


----------



## Petite One (Aug 20, 2008)

a. If you keep cutting your hair eventually it will never grow back.
b. Finger combing your hair pulls it out.

I heard about the dirt one too.  I have a family member who swears that not washing her hair frequently makes it grow, yet it still is barely touching her shoulders.  My hair has caught up with hers and I was all but bald last autumn.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 20, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> :heated: Fire. Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
> When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends. I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> ...


 
I have never understood that fire stuff. Fire and/or glue belong nowhere near your HEAD!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 20, 2008)

When I transitioned and did the BC I was told to blow dry my hair at least once a week so that I could loosen the curl pattern. Last time I checked doing that led to frying your hair, breakage, and LOSING the curl pattern altogether. If I wanted to lose my curls I would have kept relaxing my hair, duh!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 20, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> a classmate told me that mayo can turn relaxed hair to natural nono:


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 20, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *This is a new one! I even read that beer and 2 eggs would give you natural hair too!*



Yup! I heard about the beer one too! 
And I used to think that if I wet my hair every day it would rot 
That's what my grandma used to tell me


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Aug 20, 2008)

The usual, when I told my friend that I stopped greasing my hair she told me my hair would drop out because Black people NEED grease.  Her hair has been collar bone length for as long as I've known her (about 5 years)... after BCing my hair to about 1.. 1 1/2 inches short in January... It's now approaching full SL 7months later =)


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 20, 2008)

That permed hair can revert.
That if you don't trim, your hair won't grow.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 20, 2008)

karlap said:


> When I was pregnant with my twins I lived in Germany and for some reason my scalp began to get really dry and my dandruff was something awful well a lady I worked with told me not to worry about it too much cause that was a sign that I had fast growing hair and the dandruff was a sign that it was growing. That was the dumbest piece of ish I had ever heard.


 
This reminds me of my friend who had micros and had clumps of dandruff in her head. I told her that she needed to wash them and she said that it was just "growing dandruff" which she always gets and it lets her know her hair is growing.I told her there was no such thing but she didn't believe me.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 20, 2008)

karlap said:


> When I was pregnant with my twins I lived in Germany and for some reason my scalp began to get really dry and my dandruff was something awful well a lady I worked with told me not to worry about it too much cause that was a sign that I had fast growing hair and the dandruff was a sign that it was growing.  That was the dumbest piece of ish I had ever heard.



An old wise woman told me and mother this and we believed....turns out I had a fungal infections that was aggravated by relaxers which caused major shedding


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 20, 2008)

Trim your hair every two weeks...


----------



## manegoal (Aug 20, 2008)

I was told I had "growing dandruff" this person thought there was nothing I could do about it and that the dandruff was what made my hair long. A friend told me about nizoral (when you had to have a prescription) in the mid 90s and showed this person my dandruff free hair. She went and got her some. lol.
I was told grease will grow your hair and also water will make your relaxer revert. If you wash your hair to much it will fall out. You wash your hair too much, you think your a white girl. lol eta; I know longer use nizoral because I keep my scalp clean and free of grease. thanx lhcf


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 20, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> :heated:  Fire.    Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
> When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends.  I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> ...



My Aunt did this too, after a braider told her it would clean my braids up....what she didn't tell was that she had left my hair out of the braids that you would be burning my hair by doing that.  She was already salty that she had to braid my damn near hip length all the way to the ends anyway


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Sleeping in wet hair will make it rot.[/quote]  OMG that is the funniest ish I have ever heard.   

For me it would be cutting your hair will make it grow and that black people can't have a relaxer and color.


----------



## TCT (Aug 20, 2008)

dream13 said:


> After shampooing, an old stylist proceeded to towel dry my hair erplexed...when I asked if she was done, she said "Yeah, you don't *NEED* any conditioner this time . Hmpf. I joined LHCF a month later.


 



LOLOLOL!!!!   OH MY GOODNESS   i hope you got up and ran from that foolishness.


----------



## araceli2418 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, I managed to calm myself down.

Let's see I've heard:

Black people can't wash their hair everyday
Dirt makes your hair grow
Black people don't get long hair
Black people can't wash and go
Trimming your hair will make it grow
Black people have to grease their scalp to make their hair grow

Thank God, I found this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 20, 2008)

When I had a setback and all my hair fell out.  I was told to brush my scalp w/ a hard brush vigorously, and it would help it grow back....what tha, and I did it.  And there went the rest of my hair.  It was horrible.


----------



## Neith (Aug 20, 2008)

Not to be offensive to anyone here in case you are followers...

but the whole trimming by the moon cycle thing makes me go:




We all know that trimming does NOTHING for the growth at your hair roots.  even if the moon DOES have an affect on hair growth (hey, it might... how would I know?), why would TRIMMING have any thing to do with it?

If your hair is gonna grow because of the moon, it's just gonna grow.  Why cut your hair off?

It's perplexing!  Especially when I see followers here and on other hair sites.
​


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 20, 2008)

anky said:


> Never wash your braids. I've heard this from every single braider I've been to.


 
I was told this too! Also while in braids told to keep greasing my scalp, all this did was make my head matt up and attract flies!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel25 (Aug 20, 2008)

My cousin told me that in order to prevent breakage, when I shower, that I should not to let water touch my hair.


----------



## Carla From VA (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was in high school way back in the big 80s, I remember girls in the bathroom would say that they never washed their hair, except for when they got a relaxer touchup, then they would go 6 weeks before water hit it again, at the next touchup.  They swore that it kept their perms looking fresh if water never hit it!


----------



## HrdErndWizDom (Aug 20, 2008)

I got everybody beat:

An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.

MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO?  LAWDHAFMERCY


----------



## Neith (Aug 20, 2008)

daSheran said:


> *I got everybody beat*:
> 
> An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.
> 
> MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO?  LAWDHAFMERCY



You sure do have everyone beat 


but seriously... I would think that's straight TOXIC!  Is she okay?
​


----------



## araceli2418 (Aug 20, 2008)

daSheran said:


> I got everybody beat:
> 
> * An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.*  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.
> 
> MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO?  LAWDHAFMERCY





WHAT!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yeah, I DO think you have everyone beat.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Aug 20, 2008)

karlap said:


> When I was pregnant with my twins I lived in Germany and for some reason my scalp began to get really dry and my dandruff was something awful well a lady I worked with told me not to worry about it too much cause that was a sign that I had fast growing hair and the dandruff was a sign that it was growing. That was the dumbest piece of ish I had ever heard.


 
I know what u mean. My mom used to get so excited when she saw my dandruff.  She said dang you are just like em! Your hair grows fast!! you have that growing dandruff!


----------



## manegoal (Aug 20, 2008)

daSheran said:


> I got everybody beat:
> 
> An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.
> 
> MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO? LAWDHAFMERCY


 your funny!


----------



## mymane (Aug 20, 2008)

deep conditioning too much (every week) can dry your hair out, make it 'hard' feeling.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 20, 2008)

Motor Oil?!!!!!! 

My sister's SIL told her to put chopped up pieces of red onions in her shampoo and its supposed to make your hair grow.  Even if it works it just HAS TO smell really bad. Yuck, I'll pass on that one!


----------



## SexyCap (Aug 20, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Motor Oil?!!!!!!
> 
> My sister's SIL told her to put chopped up pieces of red onions in her shampoo and its supposed to make your hair grow. Even if it works it just HAS TO smell really bad. Yuck, I'll pass on that one!


 

Red onions are high in sulfur. So maybe that's what did it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 20, 2008)

SexyCap said:


> Red onions are high in sulfur. So maybe that's what did it.



Wow really? I had no idea. Well she's almost waist length now so she MIGHT be telling the truth. Regardless I ain't doing it. Heck I won't even EAT onions, let alone put it on my hair!


----------



## HrdErndWizDom (Aug 20, 2008)

Neith said:


> You sure do have everyone beat
> 
> 
> but seriously... I would think that's straight TOXIC!  Is she okay?
> ​




She is still living and still got short hair


----------



## producjunki (Aug 20, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> :heated: Fire. Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
> When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends. I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> ...


 I'm not even going to lye to you. When I was younger and my sister used to braid my hair ( She does hair on the side), She used to either burn the frizzed hair that was sticking up off, or she used to clip it with scissorserplexed. I was thinkiing to myself " This can't be good?!". Now she has finally learned that it isn't good to do because you are damaging the person's hair, causing split ends and unwanted shaggy layers. So now she just mouses the braids and wraps them


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Aug 20, 2008)

A woman once told me that i should put styling mousse in my hair after I complained about it being dry. Now, how was that going to help...?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 20, 2008)

- don't wash your hair so much, it'll stop growing (WTF?!)

- you should put some vaseline on your nappy edges, they'll lay down that way.
(hell to the no)


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard so much bad advice in my life that it's hard to pin point it down to just one experience, so I'm going to give you two,. Before I list the experiences I just want to say that both of the people had good intentions, it's just that those intentions weren't good for me .

*Experience # 1*

About a year ago at the beginning of my hair journey my Grandmother and I had to run my brother into the hospital because he was running a high fever and was really sick. While we were there my grandmother (who is white) was talking with this very pretty black woman that worked at the hospital who had about APL hair, and to my horror my grandmother was talking to her about how all I want to do was grow my hair long like hers .  Needless to say that was embarrassing enough.  Then my grandmother proceeded to ask the lady "could you give my granddaughter any advice?" The lady proceeds to tell me "Oh, you just have to brush your hair a lot.  I brush mine all the time". My grandmother's a really sweet woman, though.  She looked so pleased with herself, like she had done something to help me so I pretended to be happy when really I was cringing inside.

*Experience #2*

This incident took place a couple of months ago at my job. By this point my hair had grown longer than in incident number 1 and had reached APL.  There's this lady that works at my job that almost always wears weave in her hair (and her weaves are very pretty), and when she doesn't she gels her hair back so that it looks glued to her head.  She's really a nice lady, but she always felt the need to criticize my hair. She would touch my hair and say "Oh, your hair is too soft.  That's not good." or "Why is your hair wet all the time (when it wasn't), that's not good" and annoying things like that.  One day she decides to tell me "You know, you really should start blow-drying your hair straight.  It'll look so much healthier that way.  You see how my hair looks" She takes off her hat to show me her hair, and let's just say that her hair looked ANYTHING but healthy .  I didn't have the heart to tell her that she was giving bad advice, so I just didn't say anything at all.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess this can be construed as advice--- watching old TV commercials where the models piled their hair up on their head to wash their hair.  Doesn't work for 4ab naturals.  Talk about a tangled MESS!


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 20, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis . Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable with some proper care. Now at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...


 
OMG, that's horrible .


----------



## sillygirl82 (Aug 20, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis .  Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable  with some proper care.  Now  at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...



My aunt does a modified version of that every day.  
1. She washes her hair. No conditioner.
2. Gels her to death and then blow-dries the gel into the hair.
3. Comes home, washes her and then lets air dry.
4. Goes to sleep, no scarf/cap on cotton bed linens.

My aunt who had SL length curls at one time, now barely has a enough hair to make a ponytail.  She also a bald spot.


----------



## cottoncoily (Aug 20, 2008)

My sister while in cosmetology school said they taught her that the way to moisturize hair was to put grease on all of it then hot comb/flat iron it. The heat is supposed to seal the grease in the hair and therefore it gets moisturize It's a good thing she dropped out.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 21, 2008)

1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
[email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly
3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 21, 2008)

cheekyfa1 said:


> My sister while in cosmetology school said they taught her that the way to moisturize hair was to put grease on all of it then hot comb/flat iron it. The heat is supposed to seal the grease in the hair and therefore it gets moisturize It's a good think she dropped out.



  

No they didn't!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't understand this growing dandruff thing. 

I was told my hair was gonna fall out if I didn't use grease/stop washing my hair so frequently... Still waiting on this to happen.  

"White" hair products will make your hair fall out.


----------



## TCT (Aug 21, 2008)

daSheran said:


> I got everybody beat:
> 
> An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.
> 
> MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO? LAWDHAFMERCY


 


   ROFL!!!!!    IT DOES SOUND EXTREAMLY RIDDICULOUS.  eadgar cayce thought otherwise though. he said crued oil grows hair, and ppl who follow his remedies say that its true..


----------



## Cbgo (Aug 21, 2008)

cheekyfa1 said:


> My sister while in cosmetology school said they taught her that the way to moisturize hair was to put grease on all of it then hot comb/flat iron it. The heat is supposed to seal the grease in the hair and therefore it gets moisturize It's a good think she dropped out.


 
I hope that school is not still in business.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 21, 2008)

mymane said:


> deep conditioning too much (every week) can dry your hair out, make it 'hard' feeling.


 

 Some things shouldn't be said at all, thats funny.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 21, 2008)

doll-baby said:


> 1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> * [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly*
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.



WTF (no pun intended)....how would did he/she go about proving this? This has to be one of the most ridiculous things I've heard....or maybe the protein restructures the hair's keratin bonds


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 21, 2008)

I hadn't heard that one in years.    Damn,there should be a whole lot of headaches,the way weaves and such are used these days. 



doll-baby said:


> 1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, *burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.*


----------



## nklogan (Aug 21, 2008)

The dumbest advice i've received is "You can wash a relaxer out".I was so pissed when someone told me that.I said,"how the heck can I wash a relaxer out my hair after it's been relaxed and still straight?"


----------



## cottoncoily (Aug 21, 2008)

Cbgo said:


> I hope that school is not still in business.



They are  The school is through a community college (you can take cosmetology as a major) but it specifies on white hair care even though some blacks do work there. With that said I don't know if a white woman or black woman taught her that. Either way they should have known better.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheekyfa1 said:


> They are  The school is through a community college (you can take cosmetology as a major) but it specifies on white hair care even though some blacks do work there. With that said I don't know if a white woman or black woman taught her that. Either way they should have known better.



that's sad


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Aug 21, 2008)

I had a friend tell me that if you put water and grease on your hair and then press it, your hair will come out very straight.  That doesn't even sound right.  No wonder her hair always smelled burnt.


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Aug 21, 2008)

doll-baby said:


> *1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly*
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.



Numbers 1 & 2 are just


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Aug 21, 2008)

...that your hair will never grow longer than it was when you got your first relaxer!


----------



## lovinglength (Aug 21, 2008)

For me,the dumbest thing I was told about hair growth was that relaxed hair grows faster than natural hair, and natural hair can't grow past 12 inches...and this was from a "professional" stylist.  I never went back to her.


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 21, 2008)

doll-baby said:


> 1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> * [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly*
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.




Wouldn't You like need ALOT for your whole head ( think of a bottle of conditioner).  Where would you get it from??Would u store it up... This is too funny and gross


----------



## lovinglength (Aug 21, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Wouldn't You like need ALOT for your whole head ( think of a bottle of conditioner). Where would you get it from??Would u store it up... This is too funny and gross


 

Get it from those places where they give men cookies for donating their...um...lil swimmers.  I'm sure they have that "great hair conditioner" by the gallons.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 21, 2008)

doll-baby said:


> 1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.



GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If #2 was true I'm sure most of them hookers I see downtown would have some curly ass hair down to their ankles 
#1 was just straight up GROSS
#3 might be on to something.. *writes it down*


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 21, 2008)

The question I want to ask is how come it never sinks in that what they are doing to their hair is bad?  I realized it as soon as I noticed all the broken pieces of my hair decorating my shirts. They constantly want you to tell them what you do to your hair for it to look so nice or for it to get so long, but then when you tell them they want to say "Oh that's not good for my hair. My hair likes [insert unspeakable horror]"  I don't even know what to say anymore when people ask me that question.  I once had this girl ask me what I did with my hair because she noticed it had grown, and when I told her she proceeded to tell me "Oh no honey.  What do you think you're doing to your hair with all that conditioner.  You're not white.  You need to slap some Luster's pink oil on that mess"erplexed.


----------



## Neith (Aug 21, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> The question I want to ask is how come it never sinks in that what they are doing to their hair is bad?  They constantly want to ask you what you do to your hair for it to look so nice or for it to get so long, but then when you tell them they want to say "Oh that's not good for my hair. My hair likes [insert unspeakable horror]"  I don't even know what to say anymore when people ask me that question.  I once had this girl ask me what I did with my hair because she noticed it had grown, and when I told her she proceeded to tell me "Oh no honey.  What do you think you're doing to your hair with all that conditioner.  You're not white.  You need to slap some Luster's pink oil on that mess"erplexed.



It's a defense mechanism 

They know that their hair is not in good condition, but they are too lazy to actually explore all the many different avenues of hair care.

Ah well... maybe one day they'll snap out of it!​


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 21, 2008)

lovinglength said:


> Get it from those places where they give men cookies for donating their...um...lil swimmers.  I'm sure they have that "great hair conditioner" by the gallons.




<<


----------



## Neith (Aug 21, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Wouldn't You like need ALOT for your whole head ( think of a bottle of conditioner).  Where would you get it from??Would u store it up... This is too funny and gross


I think you're supposed to take it like a supplement to get the curly hair effect.  ​


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, that would have to be that weave glue grows your hair.

Mind you, this was told to me by a twelve-year-old (TWA with extremely thin edges and damaged hairline).  The poor child's mother gave her a quick weave, which went terribly wrong and the girl's head was shaved.  Another quick weave was applies and there went her hairline.  

And yet, after all this her mother still tells her that the quick weave glue will make her hair grow.  erplexed

I don't understand it.


----------



## me-T (Aug 21, 2008)

Neith said:


> I think you're supposed to take it like a supplement to get the curly hair effect. ​


 oh really?....   what a way to transition to curly hair huh?


----------



## Divine_Order (Aug 21, 2008)

"You need to stop spending so much time on that forum!"

My mom when I first found out about this site...glad I aint listen!


----------



## NYAmicas (Aug 21, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> T*he question I want to ask is how come it never sinks in that what they are doing to their hair is bad?*  I realized it as soon as I noticed all the broken pieces of my hair decorating my shirts. They constantly want you to tell them what you do to your hair for it to look so nice or for it to get so long, but then when you tell them they want to say "Oh that's not good for my hair. My hair likes [insert unspeakable horror]"  I don't even know what to say anymore when people ask me that question.  I once had this girl ask me what I did with my hair because she noticed it had grown, and when I told her she proceeded to tell me "Oh no honey.  What do you think you're doing to your hair with all that conditioner.  You're not white.  You need to slap some Luster's pink oil on that mess"erplexed.



That's a great question. I've had friends and family insist what I was doing (co-washing, not using grease, not putting relaxer on my hair strands when I did a touch-up) was wrong yet their hair never grew. The ones with the most unhealthy short locks always had something to say. I don't understand it myself but they fall back on the, "you must have Indian in your blood" routine when you try to reason with them.


----------



## LilBrownied (Aug 21, 2008)

These posts are HILARIOUS!!

I must admit, I have given and agreed with ridiculous hair advice/statements. 



NYAmicas said:


> That's a great question. I've had friends and family insist what I was doing (co-washing, not using grease, not putting relaxer on my hair strands when I did a touch-up) was wrong yet their hair never grew. The ones with the most unhealthy short locks always had something to say. *I don't understand it myself but they fall back on the, "you must have Indian in your blood" routine when you try to reason with them.*


 
I'm guilty of using that routine!  Oh the shame!! lol
When girls had long, healthy hair I thought they must have had some gene that protected them from suffering the damage of relaxers! Something must have made it easier for them to retain length. Now I know better!

Plus, my mother and I used to think that tight cornrows would encourage the hair to grow. Not because braids were protective, but because the pulling of the hair follicle would force the hair to grow faster. erplexed


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Aug 21, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> These posts are HILARIOUS!!
> 
> I must admit, I have given and agreed with ridiculous hair advice/statements.
> 
> ...



My mom used to tell me the same thing!  I always looked at her like this:


----------



## marla (Aug 21, 2008)

karlap said:


> When I was pregnant with my twins I lived in Germany and for some reason my scalp began to get really dry and my dandruff was something awful well a lady I worked with told me not to worry about it too much cause that was a sign that I had fast growing hair and the dandruff was a sign that it was growing.  That was the dumbest piece of ish I had ever heard.


I remeber when I was young. I had long thick hair. We were at the hospital visiting, and some woman came up to my mother talking about " ooooh, she must got that growing danduss " She couldn't even pronounce dandruff! After she left my mother fell out laughing!


----------



## me-T (Aug 21, 2008)

marla said:


> I remeber when I was young. I had long thick hair. We were at the hospital visiting, and some woman came up to my mother talking about " ooooh, she must got that growing danduss " She couldn't even pronounce dandruff! After she left my mother fell out laughing!


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 21, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> That's a great question. I've had friends and family insist what I was doing (co-washing, not using grease, not putting relaxer on my hair strands when I did a touch-up) was wrong yet their hair never grew. The ones with the most unhealthy short locks always had something to say. I don't understand it myself but they fall back on the, *"you must have Indian in your blood" routine when you try to reason with them.*


 
 OMG, ain't it the truth though?  It's like a script they pull out to discredit any good advice you try to give them. For a long time my hair wouldn't grow past shoulder length, so great grandpappy Squanto had nothing to do with my hair's growth and progress


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 21, 2008)

me-T said:


> oh really?....   what a way to transition to curly hair huh?



But you know we would all buy it!! I can just see it now "The $perm 09 Challenge" LMAO I'd use it as a leave-in over my MegaTek.


----------



## BonBon (Aug 22, 2008)

Vaseline, more Vaseline and when that tub is finished a fresh pot of Vaseline will grow the hair long and strong.

 Thats it. Sofia whats your regimen? Oh its Vaseline.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 22, 2008)

Tickledpinkies said:


> Vaseline, more Vaseline and when that tub is finished a fresh pot of Vaseline will grow the hair long and strong.
> 
> Thats it. Sofia whats your regimen? Oh its Vaseline.


 

Yeah I remember that except it was vaseline and olive oil for us.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 22, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> But you know we would all buy it!! I can just *see it now "The $perm 09 Challenge" LMAO I'd use it as a leave-in over my* MegaTek.



Girl please don't suggest this , I don't know if you were here then but there was thread on some dominican whale sperm/ sperm whale (we haven't quite figured it out) conditioner that was hilarious!


----------



## Neith (Aug 22, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> *But you know we would all buy it!!* I can just see it now "The $perm 09 Challenge" LMAO I'd use it as a leave-in over my MegaTek.



Buy it!?!?  Why, girl?

Every woman here knows just how easy that ish is to get hold of.


----------



## kblc06 (Aug 22, 2008)

Neith said:


> *Buy it!?!?  Why, girl?
> *
> Every woman here knows just how easy that ish is to get hold of.



Girl, some this "conditioner" ain't safe no mo...all expired and infested with viruses and such...I even knew a girl who got a fungal scalp infection and lice


----------



## sevetlana (Aug 22, 2008)

Neith said:


> I think you're supposed to take it like a supplement to get the curly hair effect.  ​




Yeah your right, hair does grow from the inside out..


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 22, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> Girl, some this "conditioner" ain't safe no mo...all expired and infested with viruses and such...I even knew a girl who got a fungal scalp infection and lice


 
what!?!  i don't know wheter to laugh or shake my head.


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 22, 2008)

Trim your hair to get it to grow.
Keep getting relaxers or your hair will fall out.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Aug 22, 2008)

AND THIS IS WHY I DO MY OWN DAMN HAIR!! Folks is crazy, don't wash it, burn it instead, don't use conditioner b/c its for white folks?? GREASE YOUR SCALP TO CONDITION? Oh my my my, that's why most of our friends aint got no hair!!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Aug 22, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> Girl please don't suggest this , I don't know if you were here then but there was thread on some dominican whale sperm/ sperm whale (we haven't quite figured it out) conditioner that was hilarious!


 
LOL some people would put dog crap in their hair if they thought it would make it grow!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Writer100 (Oct 16, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *This is a new one! I even read that beer and 2 eggs would give you natural hair too!*


 
No! I think that'll just give you one nasty omelet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2008)

you can't wash starter locs
you can tell when it's time to wash out the relaxer when your scalp starts burning and to spray some oil to stop the burning sensation
dirty hair grows


----------



## yuriko (Oct 16, 2008)

To be honest, at a point I did have much longer hair when I did not wash it too often. I was a few inches longer than APL, I washed once a month sometimes would go two-3 months without washing. Yes yes I did. My hair was very healthy because I kept it very well moisturized. However my hair did not smell very good, I always prevented men from getting all up in my hair, coz I was ashamed of the smell. You can grow long dirty hair, yes you can. But its not very hygienic, the only reason that I cowash now is because I dont want smelly hair, I don't want itchy scalp, I dont want that gunky greasy build up on the scalp and the hair.


----------



## yuriko (Oct 16, 2008)

My favorite BS advice were

You must comb relaxer through to the tip. 
Braids need to be really tight
Relaxer need to be done every 3 weeks
when you detangle, make sure you use a rat tail comb


----------



## Writer100 (Oct 16, 2008)

If I brushed my natural hair 100x a night it would shine like the morning light.    I did this awhile and all I got was a greasy brush because black people had to grease their scapes too.  My arm almost fell off and I never got any shine.  My hair was a greasy, nappy mess.  Then I stopped everything for years and had no hair.  Then I was turned on to LHCF and I say a prayer for that girl everyday.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 16, 2008)

Trimming makes the hair grow
Dirt makes hair grow
I heard brushing hair 100x a day would make it grow


----------



## Writer100 (Oct 16, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Wouldn't You like need ALOT for your whole head ( think of a bottle of conditioner). Where would you get it from??Would u store it up... This is too funny and gross


 

Maybe you can milk 'em like cows.  They will be happy!


----------



## RecipeBABY (Oct 16, 2008)

Check me out.. i had a friend that would do some of the most dumb ish ever.. and when i would try to tell her its a bad deal she would say girl my hair is very thick it can take anything i do to it.. (she now sports a super short blonde fade from all the years damage)

now let me tell you what i witness.. first she relaxed it with super... and hour later she dyed it red... then 2 1/2 later she got her hair french braided so tight that it made me dam near throw up.. i mean it was so tight her edges were pulling and the scalp had that lumping in the middle... her hair was cute and fresh when it was done.. BUT THE DAMAGE WAS out of this world.. after she took her frech braids out that she let sit for 3 wks.( the fuzzy, edges pulled up with the white buds on the hairline) it was super dry, damaged, and shorter then it was before. 

then she dyed it back black and frech baided it again.. i think ima be sick just thinking about it again.. til this day she has NO HAIR.. like its 1/4 inch long.. no lie.. true story


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 16, 2008)

if you shave it off it wont grow back
cutting it makes it grow faster
to grease the scalp


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 16, 2008)

Darkskin girls can't have long hair unless its weave

grease your scalp with african pride everyday.... the thick stinky herb kind

MoistureMax and Pink oil are growth aids...


----------



## titan (Oct 16, 2008)

your schooling me.  I have never heard of "growing dandruff" before.


----------



## twilight80 (Oct 17, 2008)

It had been embedded in my head from my grandma and mother (the usual) Black people can't wash their hair too often because it will strip it. 
If I don't grease my hair my scalp will dry out and my hair will fall out. 

I thought these were true until I found this site and saw all the beautiful people of color with long hair doing the things that I was told not to do.

Co-washing everyday is the key thing that started my hair growing again!


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm from Nigeria, so there were a few I heard,

1.) American weather makes your hair grow faster (we had tropical, warm weather in Nigeria)
(I had the longest, natural MBL hair when I came to the States, which by my college graduation in America, was neck length without any major cuts.)

2.) That I had to relax my hair now that I'm in the US because the kids will think I was ugly otherwise  (I knew some peers who had natural hair in school)

3) Mane n Tail Shampoo and Conditioners made your hair grow long (i see them at grocery stores now for cheap)

4.) You'll need a trim every six weeks or your hair won't grow.

5.) Brushing your hair in the shower with one of those "white girl' brushes detangled it the best.


----------



## yuriko (Oct 17, 2008)

Nichi, am Nigerian too, and funny I really believed that American weather made your hair grow long because thats was I was told when I moved here. I had almost BSL when I moved here and withing a year I was SL, and then was ear length. funny stuff


----------



## Sequoia (Oct 17, 2008)

Nichi said:


> I'm from Nigeria, so there were a few I heard,
> 
> 1.) American weather makes your hair grow faster (we had tropical, warm weather in Nigeria)
> (I had the longest, natural MBL hair when I came to the States, which by my college graduation in America, was neck length without any major cuts.)


 


envivany said:


> Nichi, am Nigerian too, and funny I really believed that American weather made your hair grow long because thats was I was told when I moved here. I had almost BSL when I moved here and withing a year I was SL, and then was ear length. funny stuff


 
I heard it was the water that made the hair grow.


----------



## babyleaf (Oct 17, 2008)

I am laughing so hard I can barely type!!!!!! I love when people with no hair give me advice on what to do with mine....It is always comical!!!!


----------



## Extremus (Oct 17, 2008)

SexyCap said:


> Red onions are high in sulfur. So maybe that's what did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm :scratchch





LilBrownied said:


> These posts are HILARIOUS!!
> 
> I must admit, I have given and agreed with ridiculous hair advice/statements.
> 
> ...



me 2 erplexed



envivany said:


> To be honest, at a point I did have much longer hair when I did not wash it too often. I was a few inches longer than APL, I washed once a month sometimes would go two-3 months without washing. Yes yes I did. My hair was very healthy because I kept it very well moisturized. However my hair did not smell very good, I always prevented men from getting all up in my hair, coz I was ashamed of the smell. You can grow long dirty hair, yes you can. But its not very hygienic, the only reason that I cowash now is because I dont want smelly hair, I don't want itchy scalp, I dont want that gunky greasy build up on the scalp and the hair.



this was me.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 17, 2008)

When I recently told someone that I co-washed 2-4 times per week they told me black people should not wash their hair often. She washes her hair once every 4-6 weeks when she changes her weave. This woman complained that she is going bald.........I wonder why?


----------



## justsimply (Oct 17, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Fire.When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends. I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> "My" hair is part of the frizzies and I damn well know that burning is not good for my hair!
> ...


 

I thought I was the only one that this was just crazy.  And just why would I be cutting my hair while in braids all willy-nilly.  If I want a hair cut I'll get one done right.  "NEAT"??? give me a break.


----------



## yuriko (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to say this thread is so much fun. Now i know better


----------



## justsimply (Oct 17, 2008)

The worst advice ever given to me personally in hindsight was to have a touchup every 6-8 weeks.

The best advice for me was to keep it simple...keep scalp/hair clean, hair moisturized and minimal manipulation.

The worst thing I've seen people do is to try EVERY thing that works for someone else without understanding the "why/how" of it...thinking it's the product that makes the hair grow instead of what the product provides that the person was missing (moisture, scalp stimulation, etc)


----------



## Son26 (Oct 17, 2008)

Let so and so do your hair because they have "growing hands"  

Don't wash your hair when you get braids.

Highlights causes your hair to grow.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 17, 2008)

*


Son26 said:



			Let so and so do your hair because they have "growing hands"
		
Click to expand...

*


Son26 said:


> Don't wash your hair when you get braids.
> Highlights causes your hair to grow.



growing hands - haha - i've heard that one too!


----------



## yuriko (Oct 17, 2008)

Its funny that most of these misconceptions revolve around hair washing. Its like kryptonite or something. BW are scared of water. In grad school, the white girls always joked about how fast we black girls scurried off at any sign of rain, lol, and I definitely did this a lot too


----------



## taj (Oct 17, 2008)

The dumbestoke: hair advice that I've received is when my friend told me to change my relaxer with every:burning: application, curl my hair with a curling iron and apply gel. I'd never ask her for hair advice, because she doesn't have much and it's very unhealthy. However, she feels the need to give me suggestions. I'm in the process of sharing my knowledge of proper hair care with her.  I've learned a lot from you ladies, thanks!


----------



## jendazzler (Oct 17, 2008)

The worst hair advice was that it was okay to leave a perm on for an hour if you you deep conditioned it afterwards. This was when I had virgin hair and none of the relaxers I used was working. Yes, the relaxer did work, but what a way to go!


----------



## elained313 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bri505 said:


> The usual, when I told my friend that I stopped greasing my hair she told me my hair would drop out because Black people NEED grease. Her hair has been collar bone length for as long as I've known her (about 5 years)... after BCing my hair to about 1.. 1 1/2 inches short in January... It's now approaching full SL 7months later =)


 
OMG I hear this ALL the time about greasing!! I have always hated grease on my hair!


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 17, 2008)

We were told that if two people did your hair at the same time, you would die.  My auntie whipped my butt for helping my cousin do her sister's hair.  I remember getting my first set of braids at an African shop and a twinge went through my heart  With all my education.

Wasn't hair advice, it was survival advice.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 17, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> :heated: Fire. Back in the day,(& why i've always been a self braider)....
> When braids were installed, I was told (by several folks :mob to burn the frizzies(excess) off the braids, this will make them look neat and "seal" the ends. I've also witnessed this being done.
> 
> :burning:My response has always been....WTF!
> ...


 









This is SO funny!!! But i know what ur talkin about. This is one of the many reasons i don't wear weave or installed braids.....the fire!!!

My mom says i wash my hair too much....but yet she brags to my relatives about how long it is...its all in the regimen!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 17, 2008)

let's see....
When you apply perm to your hair,ur supposed to apply to the whole head and leave it in until it starts to burn,then wash it out...if it doesn't burn,u didn't leave it in long enough and ur hair is not gonna be gloriously bone straight


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis . Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable with some proper care. Now at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...


 
I don't think there was a problem with it until she said to wash every 3-4 weeks.  Much more often!  Oil on hair after washing can get by without conditioner and gel would add protein and slick it down like a setting lotion, blow it dry...did she mean in a cap or section by section?  Whenever it dried, since it had been cleansed and conditioned with protective products like oil and gel, she could have curled it.  But if that hair is so short, why not just wash, oil and gel and lay it flat for a few months? 

 I know what you mean, tho.  I had a Nigerian friend, dear, dear lady I love to death.  She wanted to put my hair in string in a Nigerian style so I let her.  Kinda like bantu knot partings but sticking out straight.  White guys loved it .  But I had just washed my hair.  Lawdie lawdie, she used this African wooden comb and my hair was coming out like crazy.  I should have said something but I didn't want to insult her.  The style was kewl but I never EVER saw that much hair coming outta my head before.  Lawdie!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

lovinglength said:


> Get it from those places where they give men cookies for donating their...um...lil swimmers. I'm sure they have that "great hair conditioner" by the gallons.


 

Sure, it actually makes the hair reCOIL  from the mere disgust of proximity    And I meant that pun !


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

From a dear friend that was Cyprian with stick straight hair, very fine texture.  "You don't need conditioner, only shampoo because it's a ploy by the company to make you buy it."  My other friend, curly Black-hair too, we told her that we have diff. hair and yes, we need conditioner.  She swore we were confused.  She never had to experience Bush-whack hair.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

envivany said:


> Nichi, am Nigerian too, and funny I really believed that American weather made your hair grow long because thats was I was told when I moved here. I had almost BSL when I moved here and withing a year I was SL, and then was ear length. funny stuff


 
I always thought American weather had the opposite effect.  I lived in the Caribbean and my hair grew 3 inches a month without vitamins and all that junk.  Just naturally.  It's about 1/2 that now.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

TheLadySays said:


> This is SO funny!!! But i know what ur talkin about. This is one of the many reasons i don't wear weave or installed braids.....the fire!!!
> 
> My mom says i wash my hair too much....but yet she brags to my relatives about how long it is...its all in the regimen!


 

LOL.  Sounds more like farming techniques, thrash and burn!


----------



## yuriko (Oct 17, 2008)

We were told in Nigeria, that in the promised land of America, that the good water, the air, the better stylist, (a bunch of stuff, who knows really). In short, the good stuff in America would help our hair grow.
But I have to agree that when i lived in the caribbean, I think the heat and humidity kept my hair moisturized, because my hair grew to APL when i was down there, and I as I mentioned in my previous post i was about BSL when i lived in Nigeria, well i have been back in  the states for a year and back to SL now. I really have to take better care of my hair


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 17, 2008)

envivany said:


> We were told in Nigeria, that in the promised land of America, that the good water, the air, the better stylist, (a bunch of stuff, who knows really). In short, the good stuff in America would help our hair grow.
> But I have to agree that when i lived in the caribbean, I think the heat and humidity kept my hair moisturized, because my hair grew to APL when i was down there, and I as I mentioned in my previous post i was about BSL when i lived in Nigeria, well i have been back in the states for a year and back to SL now. I really have to take better care of my hair


 
Good l-rd, there's nothing worse for hair than dry American air, esp. in winter and hard water.  I used to see so many African girls from various countries with lovely locks.  After a few months, dry, broken off, discolored, pathetic.  Their skin also broke out like crazy.  I love my country but dayum!  Some folks wonder why BW over here have crusty dry skin or struggle to keep it away.  They find out after a few months


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 26, 2009)

Bump!    I needed a chukle this morning


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

These are funny 

When I was around 10 and my mom was out of town, I got sent to stay with my aunt since Dad worked overnights. Mom let me do my own hair, and this was before I was relaxed. I had started air drying and I had a beautiful curl pattern and I usually did a ponytail (yes, I was 10).

My aunt took one look at me, washed, blow dried, and flat ironed my hair after loading it up with Vaseline. Moral of the story is that I instinctively was on the right path in the first place, and my aunt filled me with doubt to the point that  I begged my mom for relaxers. I love my aunt, and will never tell her this, but she is the start of my hair disaster spree that lasted 20 years.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

twilight80 said:


> It had been embedded in my head from my grandma and mother (the usual) Black people can't wash their hair too often because it will strip it.  This was true to a degree, considering what I used to get my hair washed with in the day.
> 
> If I don't grease my hair my scalp will dry out and my hair will fall out. Also true to a degree- see shampoo statement above.
> 
> ...




Its funny how often people are so close to the truth, but miss the mark entirely.


----------



## Ms. Syl (Jun 26, 2009)

Just this past Monday, I went to my usual stylist and I took my Wen products and asked her to wash my hair with this; I explained to her that my hair had to be soaking wet and that the product did not lather like regular shampoo. I smelled the shampoo as she added it to the wen lavender that she was washing my hair with. I told her that I didn't use shampoo except when getting a relaxer and she told me that I had been had buying 'fake shampoo'. I laughed at her and told her to get with the program and that she had better get used to this. She told me that the stuff I do at home to keep at home. We have a relationship where she says what she wants to say and I say what I want to say but in the end she knows that the customer is always right. She still does the best rollerset that I have ever had and my hair has flourished ; I go to her every 3 weeks and when I need a touch-up(she always tells me that I need one before I am ready).


----------



## cutenss (Jun 26, 2009)

My BFF was told by her beautician (who is also her cousin) to relax her ENDS only, because they were frizzy.  I told her O HELL NO!  You better not or I will beat yo @$$!  And my BFF is 100% natural from birth!  CRAZY!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 26, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> dirty hair grows


 
 YUP!

I could go a month w/o washing my hair thinking, "It's cool though, my hair is growing..."


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 26, 2009)

This wasnt advice but when I was younger I actually put just for kids hair lotion in this white girls hair my age because her hair was looking kind of dry. Her hair was soooo greasy and her mom was pissed. We were like 9/10 so I didnt know any better. *shrugs*


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 26, 2009)

my friend when i told her i was gonna straighten my hair last christmas: "well you better start straightening it in like november every week or 2 so it will be trained to straighten easier by christmas. then it will look real fly" W.T.F.?!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jun 26, 2009)

subscribing so I can have some good chuckles later...


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 26, 2009)

Old beautician: * Leave that Henna alone- its not meant for our hair.. your hair will melt off..*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 26, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Never wash your braids. I've heard this from every single braider I've been to.


 

HAAA!!! and what's worse... Many White people think that folks do not wash braids or dreads. They ask all the time. Someone Told them.....


----------



## Aviah (Jun 26, 2009)

Godmother to best friend on first time relaxing: "Then sit under the dryer" (with relaxer all over your head).
Me:ohwell:


----------



## Almaz (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a lady at work years ago that tells me that I should not come to work with wet hair because it would Black people cannot wash their hair everyday. NOW mind you at the time my hair was all the way down to my knees. I was like OKAY LOOK at MYYY hair and LOOOK at yours. YOU have none and you wear a Jheri curl.  

20 years later I STILL have long hair (Not that long anymore) and she STILL has a Jheri Curl which she washes only every 6 months. Then she said Oh Almaz you need to cut you hair. I am Like WHY She was like because everyone will think that you are from India and not black I am going to a wedding and I can use your hair as a weave anyway.

Jealous Why is it the people that always give bad advice don't have hair


----------



## Truth (Jun 26, 2009)

My roommate use to tell me alllll the time..I washed my hair 2 much..(at the time i was relaxed and washing it every other day ) ..."your washing your hair 2 much, and your not using enough heat on it"... i'm like enough heat?? washing my hair 2 much?? At the time her hair was relaxed and only stayed at her shoulders.. it wouldn't move past that.... My hair was relaxed and APL ..Slowly but surely.. me "washing my hair 2 much" and barely using heat got me to BSL.. and she stayed at shoulder length... 

Now that she's natural...She washes her hair everyday to every other day...And has the nerve to make the comment..."I see what you mean, washing it frequently does make it grow"... I just look at her..


----------



## ANUBIS (Jun 26, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I have a lady at work years ago that tells me that I should not come to work with wet hair because it would Black people cannot wash their hair everyday. *NOW mind you at the time my hair was all the way down to my knees*. I was like OKAY LOOK at MYYY hair and LOOOK at yours. YOU have none and you wear a Jheri curl.
> 
> 20 years later I STILL have long hair (Not that long anymore) and she STILL has a Jheri Curl which she washes only every 6 months. Then she said Oh Almaz you need to cut you hair. I am Like WHY She was like because everyone will think that you are from India and not black I am going to a wedding and I can use your hair as a weave anyway.
> 
> Jealous Why is it the people that always give bad advice don't have hair



Ahem and where is your fotki almaz????? U tryin to hide some beautiful hair and reggie girl???


----------



## Vanity1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hairdresser tells me while combing out my rollerset following a touch up...
"Vanity, you should grease your scalp, because while I am combing this out, your roots are reverting".


----------



## jada1111 (Jun 26, 2009)

This isn't bad hair advice, but an experience I had in a store a couple of years ago.

I was looking for a hair product and this white girl was helping me.  I don't remember what I wanted, but I remember telling her that I washed my hair two or three times a week and she was like "What???  You wash YOUR hair that many times a week?" with an incredilous look.

I said "yeah, why do you look shocked?  Is something wrong with it?"  She said she didn't think "we" washed our hair that much.  Mind you, this is Los Angeles, not a lot of black folks, but _still...._

Once my hair begins to look raggedy it usually means it's time to be washed or just because I feel like it.  Minimum is TWICE a week.  Three or more is if I'm working out.


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 26, 2009)

If someone shakes dandruff in your hair it will grow !


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was told to only wash my hair with shampoo for damaged hair only, because we (AA) have naturally damaged hair. WHAT!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 26, 2009)

doll-baby said:


> If someone shakes dandruff in your hair it will grow !


----------



## jamerichameleon (Jun 26, 2009)

I was told that I should never moisturize my hair and/or scalp because black people's scalps are naturally oily and the hair will essentially moisturize itself.

And of course like many people, I was told that I should get my relaxers every four weeks because if I wait any longer than that all of my hair would break off at the roots.


----------



## Miss.KeKebelle (Jun 26, 2009)

If you cut your hair during a wasting moon, it will break off. If you cut your hair when the moon in "growing" or Full...your hair will grow like crazy afterwards.erplexed

*My mother SWEARS by this & will restate it over & over w/a completely straight face!


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 26, 2009)

doll-baby said:


> If someone shakes dandruff in your hair it will grow !




lmfaooooooo......


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 27, 2009)

RecipeBABY said:


> Check me out.. i had a friend that would do some of the most dumb ish ever.. and when i would try to tell her its a bad deal she would say girl my hair is very thick it can take anything i do to it.. (she now sports a super short blonde fade from all the years damage)
> 
> now let me tell you what i witness.. first she relaxed it with super... and hour later she dyed it red... then 2 1/2 later she got her hair french braided so tight that it made me dam near throw up.. i mean it was so tight her edges were pulling and the scalp had that lumping in the middle... her hair was cute and fresh when it was done.. BUT THE DAMAGE WAS out of this world.. after she took her frech braids out that she let sit for 3 wks.( the fuzzy, edges pulled up with the white buds on the hairline) it was super dry, damaged, and shorter then it was before.
> 
> then she dyed it back black and frech baided it again.. i think ima be sick just thinking about it again.. til this day she has NO HAIR.. like its 1/4 inch long.. no lie.. true story


 
Cringing!



JessCNU said:


> grease your scalp with african pride everyday.... the thick stinky herb kind


 Now I did like that African Pride smell, not sure which one it was. I think the one that promised Super growth!


Son26 said:


> Let so and so do your hair because they have "growing hands"
> 
> .


"Growing hands", I've heard that Bull!



Aviah said:


> Godmother to best friend on first time relaxing: "Then sit under the dryer" (with relaxer all over your head).
> Me:ohwell:


Cringing again.



Almaz said:


> 20 years later I STILL have long hair (Not that long anymore) and she STILL has a Jheri Curl which she washes only every 6 months. Then she said Oh Almaz you need to cut you hair. I am Like WHY She was like because everyone will think that you are from India and not black I am going to a wedding and I can use your hair as a weave anyway. Um She's a mess!
> 
> *Jealous Why is it the people that always give bad advice don't have hair*


 
To the *bolded*, the world may never know. It needs to be a graduate thesis or something.


----------



## PGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Somebody here said to put salt in my conditioner to make my hair soft.  Quite the opposite.  It took me a couple of DCs and few days to correct the dry, hard hair. Nightmare for me.


----------



## Dia (Jun 27, 2009)

1. A relative told me "When I grew up in the country, we washed our hair in the dishwater, and greased it with good ole lard."

2.I was told by someone else,  "You should flat iron you hair before you relax it."

Did I get the 'Most ridiculous' award, yet?


----------



## Freespirit02 (Jun 27, 2009)

Petite One said:


> a.* If you keep cutting your hair eventually it will never grow back.*
> b. Finger combing your hair pulls it out.
> 
> I heard about the dirt one too. I have a family member who swears that not washing her hair frequently makes it grow, yet it still is barely touching her shoulders. My hair has caught up with hers and I was all but bald last autumn.


 

Oh lord..if my mom tells me this one more time . She told me that the other day..and I said..hair grows from the root..not the ends. I feel your pain girl..


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 27, 2009)

So apparently my hair is going to fall out because I stopped getting relaxers and I co-wash my hair almost daily.


----------



## luvnmyhair99 (Jun 27, 2009)

That there is nothing wrong when there is  a burnt smell when getting your hair curled with curling irons(stove kind) and it gets in fused in your hair so you still smell it after the style is done and until you wash again.....


This was told to me by a stylist no less.....


That there is nothing wrong with ripping through natural hair that has not been very carefully detangled with a comb attachment while blowdrying..

same stylist.....

She is a good friend but I have not been back in four years!!!!


----------



## VonDiva (Jun 27, 2009)

that the clothing detergent, TIDE, will 'wash' the relaxer out. 

she swore up and down the relaxer was no more. she's bald now.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jun 27, 2009)

VonDiva said:


> that the clothing detergent, TIDE, will 'wash' the relaxer out.
> 
> she swore up and down the relaxer was no more. she's bald now.


I'm sure she's right. The relaxer's no more...neither is her hair. Some women slay me


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 27, 2009)

nikkiastha said:


> I was told that I should never moisturize my hair and/or scalp because black people's scalps are naturally oily and the hair will essentially moisturize itself.
> 
> And of course like many people, I was told that I should get my relaxers every four weeks because if I wait any longer than that all of my hair would break off at the roots.


 

@ the first one andfor the second one I got relaxers every 4 weeks  and it didnt grow past neck length


----------



## beans08 (Jun 27, 2009)

Jheri curls make people's hair grow! I stayed jheried up as a kid, until I rebelled as a pre-teen. I still had other bad hair experiences, but at least I got that greasy mess out of my head!

I could see why my mom thought this- we did know a lady whose hair grew long with a jheri curl. I bet her dry-cleaning bill was out of this world, though.

I am sure part of the reason her hair was long with the curl is because she took good care of it otherwise. My mom didn't seem to realize that giving a child a jheri curl, a shower cap, some activator and leaving her to her own devices was not going to make her hair grow! And it didn't. And I remember how bad my hair would smell since it only got washed when I got a fresh curl! And my pillows stunk when my bag slipped off.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 27, 2009)

My grandmother constantly tells me that my hair is not detangled because I don't use a small tooth comb. And if I used a small tooth come my hair will become straighter.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 27, 2009)

I was lurking in the LHC and heard some gruesome tales. One lady asked for a 3 in. cut, and the stylist did 6 in! Another wanted her ends trimmed and lost 15 INCHES 

   And the butchery wasn't limited to stylists. Some people had trusted relatives hate on them!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 27, 2009)

PGirl said:


> Somebody here said to put salt in my conditioner to make my hair soft.  Quite the opposite.  It took me a couple of DCs and few days to correct the dry, hard hair. Nightmare for me.



LOLOL!  I almost tried it but luckily read another hair site that warned about using anything like salt or baking soda on the hair.  LOLOL!


----------



## JOI (Jun 27, 2009)

daSheran said:


> I got everybody beat:
> 
> An old friend of my mother's told us that used motor oil (yes the ish you drain during an oil change) would grow your hair, you just "grease" your scalp with it.  She had top of ear length hair. My mom and I looked at one another and changed the subject.
> 
> MY PEOPLE, MY PEOPLE!!! WHAT IS WE GONE DO?  LAWDHAFMERCY



Girl me and my mother would of been rolling right in that lady's face WTF!!! Motor oil Is she trying to give herself a brain tumor  Now that's the most craziest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Almaz (Jun 27, 2009)

Working on a  Fokti but I don't have a reggie it is all natural. Thanks to Mom and Dad




ANUBIS said:


> Ahem and where is your fotki almaz????? U tryin to hide some beautiful hair and reggie girl???


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 28, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis . Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable with some proper care. Now at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...


 
I aint even read the post. YOU GO TO MSMS?! HAHA I'm always messin with you bad arse kids who always make out in the bushes . And the next time one of them boyz jump in front of my car...I WILL SHOOT THEM! Yall are just so durn genius smart...but some of yall lack common sense...even when it comes to hair lol. Now lemme go back and read the post.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 28, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> What the dumbest advice about hair care you've ever heard, whether or not you received or gave it? I just thought about my time a Msms (boarding-type school) when I was competing with a friend brittany, to give advice about hair care for my friend Doya. *names changed to protect the innocent*
> 
> Now to give you some idea, brittany's hair was very unhealthy...all two inches of it with some very visible bald comb-over spots around the temple area and scales of dandruff due to infrequent washing on top of dermatitis . Doya who happens to be a fan of weave, had thinning, short hair but it was salvageable with some proper care. Now at the time, I was relaxed but transitioning (had recently discovered NP and BHM) with approx. bsl hair. I had good hair care methods before the boards and had grown my hair from above shoulder length from self-inflicted heat damage a year befor (inspite of knowing better because I was only 16 and wanted to be cute).
> 
> ...


 
I now you do talkin bout!!!! What a small world. "doya" as you call her...I've been tryna recruit her here for forever. I kinda dont' wnat her to know that I go here though . This is my haven. She just BC'ed! Her hair is healthy at the moment!! She still needs a few tips for a regimen though... . But yup, I can't say anything because I used to be just like her before the boards. I believed girls with short "kute" hair because long haired girls didn't know what they were talking about. They ha that "good hair" and I didn't

BUT the dumbest advice I've heard is:

(When my hair started growing this girl wanted to pretend she was the reason why it was growing) She told me that "I told you your hair would grow if you flat ironed jus 1-2 a week) and wash it every 2 wks with "good high priced" shampoo...like (Organic root stimulator)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 28, 2009)

> Somebody here said to put salt in my conditioner to make my hair soft. Quite the opposite. It took me a couple of DCs and few days to correct the dry, hard hair. Nightmare for me.





GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> LOLOL!  I almost tried it but luckily read another hair site that warned about using anything like salt or baking soda on the hair.  LOLOL!




I think those are definitely of the "what works for one may not work for another."  I've done both and my hair loves them.  I did the salt in conditioner on Wednesday and the baking soda on Saturday.  My hair is uber soft and clean today.  Go fig.


----------



## jada1111 (Jun 28, 2009)

beans08 said:


> *Jheri curls make people's hair grow!* I stayed jheried up as a kid, until I rebelled as a pre-teen. I still had other bad hair experiences, but at least I got that greasy mess out of my head!
> 
> *I could see why my mom thought this- we did know a lady whose hair grew long with a jheri curl.* I bet her dry-cleaning bill was out of this world, though.
> 
> I am sure part of the reason her hair was long with the curl is because she took good care of it otherwise. My mom didn't seem to realize that giving a child a jheri curl, a shower cap, some activator and leaving her to her own devices was not going to make her hair grow! And it didn't. And I remember how bad my hair would smell since it only got washed when I got a fresh curl! And my pillows stunk when my bag slipped off.




Jheri curls helped my sister's hair grow long.  I guess keeping black hair moisturized and no heat was what did it.

Luckily, I was relaxed at the time and couldn't get JC or Wave Nouveau either.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 28, 2009)

I was once told by a stylist that I should keep my hair trimmed because it was just going to get thinner as it grew longer. Being a child, I believed it (although I still wasn't sure about cutting my hair) because my hair looked longer, and my ends WERE thin post-relaxer. It never occurred to me that I would have to wait for all the hair to catch up to that point.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 28, 2009)

YAY FOR BIG CHOPS! .I graduated in '06. And you leave my great grand jrs. and srs. alone.  You know how much money we bring to that school due to our high ACTs & SATs ?! Don't act like you don't know...and had the nerve to push us out of Fant & Frazier  Yeah I'm still p*ssed about that even though I was outta there before the move *hmpf*.




SimpleKomplexity said:


> I now you do talkin bout!!!! What a small world. "doya" as you call her...I've been tryna recruit her here for forever. I kinda dont' wnat her to know that I go here though . This is my haven. She just BC'ed! Her hair is healthy at the moment!! She still needs a few tips for a regimen though... . But yup, I can't say anything because I used to be just like her before the boards. I believed girls with short "kute" hair because long haired girls didn't know what they were talking about. They ha that "good hair" and I didn't
> 
> BUT the dumbest advice I've heard is:
> 
> (When my hair started growing this girl wanted to pretend she was the reason why it was growing) She told me that "I told you your hair would grow if you flat ironed jus 1-2 a week) and wash it every 2 wks with "good high priced" shampoo...like (Organic root stimulator)


----------



## Extremus (Jun 30, 2009)

VonDiva said:


> that the clothing detergent, TIDE, will 'wash' the relaxer out.
> 
> she swore up and down the relaxer was no more. she's bald now.





beans08 said:


> I could see why my mom thought this- we did know a lady whose hair grew long with a jheri curl. *I bet her dry-cleaning bill was out of this world, though*.


----------



## brittdadutchess (Jul 1, 2009)

I would like to also agree on ones where people believe black people NEED grease or there hair will fall out is a bunch of mess. I remember a cousin saying this to me who's hair seems to be the same length it was 2 years ago. I haven't used hair grease in almost a year now thanks to various hair educating sites. And my hair is thriving!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 1, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Girl please don't suggest this , I don't know if you were here then but there was thread on some dominican whale sperm/ sperm whale (we haven't quite figured it out) conditioner that was hilarious!


my friend from HS swore by this.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 1, 2009)

No one told them that. THEY do not wash their hair while it's in dreads, so they assume it's the same for everyone. Seriously, take one look at a White person with dreads. Those things are nasty.



Lucky's Mom said:


> HAAA!!! and what's worse... Many White people think that folks do not wash braids or dreads. They ask all the time. Someone Told them.....


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, I had someone tell me that I needed to use grease to flat iron my hair because it activates the heat.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 1, 2009)

I was told by a stylist that I needed to relax every 6-8 weeks because perm is food for the hair and if it doesnt get what it needs it will break off.

I never let that lady do my hair.


----------



## remilaku (Jul 21, 2009)

Being a hair stylist, I have heard alot of these. It always shocks me when people with no hair on their heads want to tell you how to grow yours long!!


----------



## remilaku (Jul 21, 2009)

I have dreads and I wash everyday!  Why would someone get a style that could not be washed is beyond me.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 21, 2009)

VonDiva said:


> that the clothing detergent, TIDE, will 'wash' the relaxer out.
> 
> she swore up and down the relaxer was no more. *she's bald now*.



: lachen :


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 21, 2012)

Bumpity       

(why? cause I felt like it)


----------



## mikimix (Mar 21, 2012)

MAMATO said:


> *To cut split ends cause it will travel up....that never happened to my split ends. * Honestly, who has really scientifically followed the progression of a split end to come up to such conclusion.  Everytime I find a split end, I would leave it alone and nothing tragic never happened to my head of hair.  I dust like twice a year just to refresh my ends.  I did have short cuts in the past, just because I wanted to and that had nothing to do with split ends or unhealthy hair.  I think stylists made that up to keep our hair and purse down to a certain level



woah woah woah this isn't true?!
i know Im going to sound like an idiot but if this isn't true then this is the best news i've heard this week


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a stylist tell me in order to get smoother ends you have to keep the flat iron on the ends of your hair for 5 seconds in each section.... 

^I'm glad I never followed this because I'd NEVER retain length!!!

Also "white" people hair products do nothing for my type of hair...erplexed


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Mar 21, 2012)

mikimix said:


> woah woah woah this isn't true?!
> i know Im going to sound like an idiot but if this isn't true then this is the best news i've heard this week



I do believe that on this forum many people are split on the opinion of split ends and weather or not they travel up the hair shaft.. I personally don't believe it. But others do.  To each their own.  But if I was to be trimming away my hair that often....I'd never be nearly as long as I am now.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 21, 2012)

remilaku said:


> Being a hair stylist, I have heard alot of these. It always shocks me when people with no hair on their heads want to tell you how to grow yours long!!



remilaku I know right?!? Im sorry but the first indicator on whether or not I'm gonna trust someone with my hair is whether or not their hair looks good or jacked up. If a someone can maintain their own tresses and they have healthy looking hair than I listen. So many times people have tried to give me hair "advice" and they look crazy erplexed


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 21, 2012)

keyawarren said:


> I was told by a stylist that I needed to relax every 6-8 weeks because *perm is food for the hair* and if it doesnt get what it needs it will break off.
> 
> I never let that lady do my hair.


 
Wow!  I've heard a lot of reasons that one should get a perm, but this one is truly unique.


----------



## candy626 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow. It's amazing some of the ridiculous things you guys have heard.

I went to a beauty school once to get my hair washed and set. When I told the student to comb my hair with conditioner in it, the instructed barged into the conversation and told her that she absolutely should not do that. She said that doing that would leave too much residue on my hair and scalp. She then proceeded to tell me that all I needed was a little Blue Magic grease in my hair to make it less tangly. I was like huh?

I left out of there with wet hair. There was no way that session was going any further.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cut your hair on a full moon or your hair won't grow, superstitious people, my hair grow regardless!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

doll-baby said:


> 1...dandruff from another person's scalp (ewww) will make your hair grow
> [email protected]&%!? from a guy will make your hair curly
> 3...only cut your hair when the moon is full, burn it so that birds won't use it in their nests and give you a headache.


This one is from waaaaay back. My keyboard had a nice shower of orange juice when I read this. 

On #2, I heard it will make your hair grow faster too!

#3 was just...just...


----------



## felic1 (Mar 22, 2012)

my mama said, are you reading about hair again? are you getting a masters in nursing or a masters in hair? both!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 22, 2012)

I was told by several people that conditioner is for white people.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 22, 2012)

My old Sunday School teacher said that unless black people use grease on our scalps our hair will fall out.  

I remember reading an article about AHBAI (American Health and Beauty Aids Institute) and telling my mother that unless a product has "The Proud Lady" on it we shouldn't use it.  It is a symbol that is more about marketing the product as being black owned and manufactured, but it doesn't mean anything for the quality of the product.

None of the other crap I told her when I was 15 stuck, but that ain't going anywhere.  It's like pulling teeth to get her to try new products now.  




beans08 said:


> Jheri curls make people's hair grow!



Now that I know about baggying and GHE I suppose that was the real culprit behind those long heads of jheri curled hair.


----------



## DrC (Mar 22, 2012)

*-Apply a new relaxer once a month.*
*-SMOOTH and COMB the relaxer on hair out from scalp to ends so the hair can get straight..with a rattail comb because it makes it straighter.*
*-Scrub your scalp with your fingernails to get the perm out when rinsing/neutralizing.*
*-A relaxer will eat up dandruff.*
*-Walking around with nappy hair is not normal.  A woman is supposed to have a relaxer.*

*And shortly after , I went to Cosmetology School and got my license to banish out the lies, and spread the true words of how to take care of hair, but nobody wants to listen.  Fried died and layed to the side continues to exist. erplexed*


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

My dad's sage advise:

No man wants a girl with short hair. 

He was beside himself when the phone kept ringing with calls from boys who were dying to take out his short haired daughter. Ha!


----------



## HighAspirations (Mar 22, 2012)

Cutting your hair every two weeks makes it grow


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 22, 2012)

My good friend told me his aunt believes motor oil grows your hair.   Now I don't know if when she was younger she used real motor oil but its synthetic now.  I asked him well how long is her hair?  He laughed and said she is bald will a few patches of hair.  I wonder how many people followed her advice.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 22, 2012)

LunadeMiel said:


> **Trimming your hair will make it grow faster
> *Black people can't wash their hair everyday*
> *Sleeping in wet hair will make it rot.



"if you wet your hair too much you will wash your perm out"


----------



## Godyssey (Mar 22, 2012)

I was told that washing your hair in beer could turn your relaxed hair back to it's natural state.


----------



## CrissieD (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ I heard that too


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 25, 2012)

"Black people need heat!"

Lol, this was told to me when I was relaxed and I started experimenting with rollersets. I told my friend that I am trying to limit the amount of heat I use on my  hair. Then she said that.
I'm thinking... I'm relaxing my hair to get it straight so why an earth do I need heat when I can set it straight.


----------



## Southern Belle (Mar 25, 2012)

You gotta leave the relaxer in until it starts burning so bad you can't take it anymore, because that'll be a good perm! 

Even beauticians be like "is it burning yet? No? Well let me know when it starts to burn so we can wash it out." 

Ah, the good ole days....


----------



## siick (Mar 25, 2012)

Southern Belle said:
			
		

> You gotta leave the relaxer in until it starts burning so bad you can't take it anymore, because that'll be a good perm!
> 
> Even beauticians be like "is it burning yet? No? Well let me know when it starts to burn so we can wash it out."
> 
> Ah, the good ole days....



I rly wonder if that is something they teach in beauty school :-/


----------



## browneyedgrl (Mar 25, 2012)

"15 min is too short for a relaxer.  you need to leave it on for 45 minutes."


----------



## diadall (Mar 25, 2012)

browneyedgrl said:
			
		

> "15 min is too short for a relaxer.  you need to leave it on for 45 minutes."



Dang! Its a wonder people have hair after that.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 25, 2012)

washing too often or airdrying relaxed hair will make the hair disintegrate, rot and fall of your head. MUST use heat to dry it after washing.

Oh yeah, and (told to me by a stylist) there's no need to DC if my hair isn't breaking. Unless it's breaking, its fine so just leave it alone.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2012)

Southern Belle said:


> You gotta leave the relaxer in until it starts burning so bad you can't take it anymore, because that'll be a good perm!
> 
> Even beauticians be like "is it burning yet? No? Well let me know when it starts to burn so we can wash it out."
> 
> Ah, the good ole days....



Southern Belle
no girl!  when they start spraying oil sheen on your scalp to make it stop burning so they can continue the smoothing process.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 25, 2012)

doll-baby said:


> If someone shakes dandruff in your hair it will grow !



Ok, this takes the award for nastiest advice for sure!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 25, 2012)

That hair has to be perfectly even to be considered healthy. People cut off a lot of healthy hair & stunt their overall hair growth keeping up with this fallacy. A cousin of mine gets her ends trimmed every month. She's never going to see any growth. 

I only get 1 hair cut per year. In the mean time, I S&D. My ends are thick & healthy and I retain most of my hair growth. Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mightyisis6874 (Mar 25, 2012)

LilBrownied said:
			
		

> ...my mother and I used to think that tight cornrows would encourage the hair to grow. Not because braids were protective, but because the pulling of the hair follicle would force the hair to grow faster. erplexed



Had to come out of lurkdom and raise my hand to cosign here. Too frigging crazy, right? Had to stop myself when I was braiding my baby's hair the other day and "remember" that **** isn't true. #prayforme LOL!


----------



## mightyisis6874 (Mar 25, 2012)

... And when I told my stylist that I was considering going natural, he told me that "Some people just need heat and chemicals." WTF?!?

It later occurred to me that I had a standing biweekly appointment with him, so he was pissed about losing $$. But if he'd been more supportive, I'd have kept going to him for DCs, trims, etc. Oh well!


----------



## Melaninme (Mar 25, 2012)

In order for you to see the sames curls when you hair is wet when dry, you must texturize it.


----------



## sckri23 (May 14, 2012)

Cutting your hair short will make it grow FASTER......

Honey my sisters hair was a nice healthy heart shaped waist length, my aunt was supposed to clip her ends but she took her to ear length it's been 5 years and she's only at shoulder length that's the biggest b.s. I ever heard and keep hearing

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## sheanu (May 14, 2012)

Use listerine as a relaxer base


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 14, 2012)

"Water will make ur hair fall out"


----------



## diadall (May 14, 2012)

You can still get the kinky curly look after a relaxer.

Someone said that to me. She claimed she could wear her hair like mine but when I saw it wet it was bone straight.


----------



## cherrynicole (May 15, 2012)

diadall said:
			
		

> You can still get the kinky curly look after a relaxer.
> 
> Someone said that to me. She claimed she could wear her hair like mine but when I saw it wet it was bone straight.



Im relaxed and my wash and gos come out looking like wet and wavy weave. I sometimes add tracks for length. All it takes is a little scrunching!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KimPossibli (May 15, 2012)

my old hairdresser

are you sure you want to go natural.. 

you work with all those europeans and you already have a big nose and lips... 

sigh lol he was a messs...


----------



## diadall (May 15, 2012)

cherrynicole said:
			
		

> Im relaxed and my wash and gos come out looking like wet and wavy weave. I sometimes add tracks for length. All it takes is a little scrunching!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I get that but her relaxed hair won't look like my 3c hair. If it did I would wonder about her hair stylist.


----------



## diadall (May 15, 2012)

Itgirl said:
			
		

> my old hairdresser
> 
> are you sure you want to go natural..
> 
> ...



I would look at her like is you crazy?


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (May 15, 2012)

My cousin told me this hairdresser who did her hair told her "gel and spritz make your hair grow". I wish I was there when she said that. I would have loved to hear her logic behind that one lol.


----------



## Keen (May 15, 2012)

Godyssey said:


> I was told that washing your hair in beer could turn your relaxed hair back to it's natural state.



I was young and gullible. I tried this when I was in middle school.


----------



## Keen (May 15, 2012)

Southern Belle said:


> You gotta leave the relaxer in until it starts burning so bad you can't take it anymore, because that'll be a good perm!
> 
> Even beauticians be like "is it burning yet? No? Well let me know when it starts to burn so we can wash it out."
> 
> Ah, the good ole days....



I lie to my stylist and tell her my relaxer burns so she can rinse it out when I think it is time. She complains that my sister's and my hair never relax straight.  little does she know we bath the relaxed hair in oil because we don't want bone straight hair. Despite all that I like her. She is gentle with hair and she listen.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 15, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Use listerine as a relaxer base


 

lol.. wasn't that a thread?


----------



## KimPossibli (May 15, 2012)

diadall said:


> I would look at her like is you crazy?


 

I smiled and stopped going to his salon.. 

It was fairly blatant step to make me feel insecure about my looks


----------



## sheanu (May 15, 2012)

Itgirl said:
			
		

> lol.. wasn't that a thread?



Just heard about it yesterday thanks to the funniest lhcf quotes thread smh


----------



## sckri23 (May 15, 2012)

Contradicting advice:

1. too much oil will clog your pores
2. You can't wash your hair every week

-Well how am I supposed to unclog my pores???? 

-pause............

-Exactly lol

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## lovebug10 (May 15, 2012)

Because I have relaxed hair, if I wash it and air dry then it will rot...


----------



## claud-uk (May 25, 2012)

I got a GREAT one!  Last time I went to the hair salon (funnily enough), I asked her what my hair type was.  She bent over, looked, said "ummm..." and then said "Medium".  Ain't been back since!


----------



## ellyndee (May 26, 2012)

Long ago, told someone that black hair scalp doesn't need grease...dead!  Ignorant! My hair grew from my minimal care but never got longer than shoulders...duh, now I know why.


----------



## -PYT (May 26, 2012)

ellyndee said:
			
		

> Long ago, told someone that black hair scalp doesn't need grease...dead!  Ignorant! My hair grew from my minimal care but never got longer than shoulders...duh, now I know why.



ellyndee So wait...the dumb advice was to use grease or not to?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 26, 2012)

My Mom, just today, told me that I should cut off 2" of healthy hair....so that my hair could grow.  This was, of course, after I took of my satin cap and she exclaimed how long my hair was getting (it's just past SL mind you).  Smh...


----------



## aquajoyice (May 26, 2012)

-Letting a relaxer burn on your head means it's taking. 
-Dirty hair grows faster
-greasing your scalp will help your hair grow faster
-cutting your hair every 3-6 months will help it grow faster


----------



## nicki6 (May 26, 2012)

You must trim after every relaxer to get rid of the 'dead ends'


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 26, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> Also "white" people hair products do nothing for my type of hair...erplexed


 
Growing up, I heard this quite alot. Makes me kinda mad to think about it now. I cant wait to prove to both of those people who told me this wrong. Both are biracial females who've had extremely long hair all there lives and look down on the good ol 4b's and c's. (Not saying that all biracle females are like this, but these too particular females were very snobbish and always bragged about their hair, race, etc)


----------



## all_1_length (May 26, 2012)

manegoal said:


> You wash your hair too much, you think your a white girl.


^^Yeah I got this one from my mom. This is probably why I barely remember having my hair done by my mother, she probably only washed it 2-3x a year back then.

Oh yeah and I heard about the dirt growing hair thing from the owner of a small beauty supply store. Here I am thinking if dirt grows hair then why would anybody come in and buy your products?erplexed


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 26, 2012)

JUST MHO on how these outdated beliefs got started; which proves that WE ALL have got to periodically UPDATE our UNDERSTANDING of what is and IS NOT logical. 



aquajoyice said:


> *-Letting a relaxer burn on your head means it's taking*. (I believe this is why my scalp HAIR is so sparse in the crown area…..the relaxer “took” real good there! Don’t’ know how that BS got started)
> 
> *-Dirty hair grows faster* (- Not many products were made for "our" hair, and were in fact stripping or harsh; leaving it alone was probably the better option to constantly stripping; IMHO this is where this (now out of date) belief came from)
> 
> ...


----------



## Missdelicious1 (May 26, 2012)

When I used to get my hair braided as a kid, my mom would tell me to stop counting the braids or my hair would fall out.


----------



## candy626 (May 26, 2012)

Wow there's some funny stuff in this thread. 

I can't think of anything to add, other then if you wait too long to relax your hair your hair will fall out or start to break off

I also knew many people who believed that greasing your scalp would relieve dry scalp or dandruff. Though we all know this makes matters, much much worse.

I was told scratching dandruff would help get rid of it (I actually used to do this :-S)


----------



## D.Lisha (May 26, 2012)

"If you hair has alot of dandruff it means it's growing="growing dandruff"
psh!
Come to find out I had a case of sebhorreic dermatits (sp)!!!!! Not no d*mn "growing dandruff"


----------



## HighAspirations (May 26, 2012)

Missdelicious1 said:
			
		

> When I used to get my hair braided as a kid, my mom would tell me to stop counting the braids or my hair would fall out.



Aw man i counted them all the time


----------



## tamm (May 26, 2012)

If you have long hair and you cut it short you will shock your hair and it will not grow back


----------



## HighAspirations (May 26, 2012)

Cowashing everyday will make my hair fall out 
Color perms make your hair grow


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2012)

The rain will eat your hair up and you'll be bald .... 
What kind of Mess?!


----------



## Kiowa (May 27, 2012)

Don't let a pregnant women put their hands in your hair..otherwise it will start falling out..


----------



## briana87 (May 27, 2012)

After reading this thread, all I can say is thank God we found LHCF!!

Most of the dumb advice I've received has been posted already (especially the "dirt makes hair grow")  That was told to me by my aunt. Her hair has been shoulder length for over a decade. 

But perhaps the dumbest advice that I personally have heard was that rubber bands (the small black ones that snag every piece of hair they touch) would help a baby's hair grow.

Both my nieces had very little hair in the back of their heads when they were born. My mom, aunt, and some other women told their moms that if they put those tight rubber bands on the hair, it would "pull" the hair causing it to get longer. Needless to say neither of these babies have longer hair. I mean it's grown since they were born but not enough to "prove" that theory.


----------



## TeeDee66 (May 27, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Growing up, I heard this quite alot. Makes me kinda mad to think about it now. I cant wait to prove to both of those people who told me this wrong. Both are biracial females who've had extremely long hair all there lives and look down on the good ol 4b's and c's. (Not saying that all biracle females are like this, but these too particular females were very snobbish and always bragged about their hair, race, etc)


 

Wow! I'm biracial and white products do nothing for my hair. I have a friend who is very dark African American and has straighter hair than me (2 type) and the white products don't work on her hair either. I think it depends on how your hair reacts to certain ingredients not your race because my white Swedish friend (blond hair blue eyes) uses my African Amerian products. As a matter of fact when she visits me, she won't keep her hands out of my hair products.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 27, 2012)

Someone told me that her mother has been cutting her hair for so long that it just doesn't grow anymore.... WTH?!?! lmbo... at that point I exited the conversation...


----------



## danysedai (May 27, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> I got a GREAT one!  Last time I went to the hair salon (funnily enough), I asked her what my hair type was.  She bent over, looked, said "ummm..." and then said "Medium".  Ain't been back since!



In her defense, Andre Walker hair typing system is not super well known and not everybody uses it. I think there are other ways to type hair and even then some people are against hair typing. I'm not saying this is what happened to your hairdresser who answered maybe without knowing what you were asking, just as not to appear ignorant.

I used to believe that leaving conditioner in(as a leave in conditioner) would make hair rot.

Two black friends (both relaxed) talking about Chris Rock's Good Hair movie, they were insulted and saying that nobody uses lye relaxers anymore. I raised my hand and said that I do and then asked them what kind of relaxer did they use. They did not know there were different types of relaxers.

A hairstylist argued with me that she had "growing hands", that she knew hot to cut hair to make it grow. *That it depended on the position your hands held the scissors.* If you held the scissors like THIS your hair wouldn't grow, but if you held them like THAT your hair would.
No, she did not cut my hair.

That all black women require a super or strong relaxer. My mom was amazed to see that I use a mild one.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 27, 2012)

"What do you mean you won't flatiron your hair because it's dirty. Your hair will never grow anyway so stop fussing!" - said to me by a friend's friend who had a weave in just so her hair could reach ear length. Enough said.


----------



## greenbees (May 27, 2012)

Kiowa said:
			
		

> Don't let a pregnant women put their hands in your hair..otherwise it will start falling out..



My grandma told me this 

Someone told me that tight cornrow extensions make your hair grow because it's pulling on the scalp...


----------



## DarkJoy (May 28, 2012)

My first beautician when I was 14 told me the lye burning  the scalp was a good sign because it meant the relaxer was working. Best to keeep it on as long as you can stand the pain. Doh!


----------



## candy626 (May 28, 2012)

briana87 said:


> But perhaps the dumbest advice that I personally have heard was that rubber bands (the small black ones that snag every piece of hair they touch) would help a baby's hair grow.
> 
> Both my nieces had very little hair in the back of their heads when they were born. My mom, aunt, and some other women told their moms that if they put those tight rubber bands on the hair, it would "pull" the hair causing it to get longer. Needless to say neither of these babies have longer hair. I mean it's grown since they were born but not enough to "prove" that theory.



LMAO : What in the world? I've never heard that one before.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 2, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> My first beautician when I was 14 told me the lye burning  the scalp was a good sign because it meant the relaxer was working. Best to keeep it on as long as you can stand the pain. Doh!


i was told that by several people not just beauticians. In a way it worked because all that burning caused damage to my scalp that forced me to transition to natural. I'd never know how fabulous my natural hair was if that hadn't happened.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 2, 2012)

Growing up i always heard my aunt telling others that our hair grows better dry And dirty. Thank goodness it never stuck with me. Even when i didn't know how to properly take Care Of my hair, that just didn't sit right In my head, lol.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Jun 3, 2012)

I asked my stylist about better ways to take care of my hair. I had informed him that I planned to try to moisturize at night to keep my hair from getting dry. He said to never put water based moisturizer in my hair, only put oil in my hair at night because the moisturizer would make my hair revert.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is it that AA/A have all these hair myths? Who started them? Why do so many people still believe them?


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 3, 2012)

Trim your hair often, it will make it grow faster.  Don't wash your hair often.  Detangling should be done in a hurry.  Braiding your hair tight makes it grow faster.  You're black, no matter what, your hair won't be long.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 3, 2012)

@My_Friend See Post #245


----------



## WhataDoll (Jun 5, 2012)

My mom (bless her heart), everytime she sees someone with a hair color or hair style/ texture that she likes, will say "you need to do your hair like that!"  

Even if the person has a totally different kind of hair than me (for example, 3c curls when my hair is 4a/4b) she will still say, "You need to wear your hair like that!"

She'll find pictures in magazines, off of billboards, anywhere- blonde hair, copper hair (you should get that color!), crazy artistic assymetrical cuts ( ooh, why don't you cut your hair like that?)  it's just funny.

I used to get annoyed, but now I just say " yeah, I might do that".   Bless her heart, she means well.


----------



## kimpaur (Dec 18, 2012)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 18, 2012)

"Natural hair grows faster than relaxed hair."

Huh? It doesn't matter whether you're natural, relaxed, texturized, etc. Your hair comes out of your scalp in it's natural texture. That's why people keep getting touchups.  A person might be able to RETAIN more length natural vs. relaxed or vice versa, but it's not growing any faster.

& when I washed my hair once a week: "You're washing your hair too much!"

Comments and stories like the ones on this thread is why I only discuss hair online or w/ my sister. In real life, so many people have no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Love Always (Dec 18, 2012)

Not advice but too much water dries your hair out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 18, 2012)

Love Always said:


> Not advice but too much water dries your hair out.



I was told that my hair would rot if I stopped relaxing it

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## celiabug (Dec 18, 2012)

Wearing buns breaks your hair off. Washing it everyday is bad. Dirt makes it grow.

 Ive been told by every single one of my friends for the past 4 years since ive started growing my hair out that I do too much and its all going to fall out. 4 years later and its never fallen out lol.


----------



## Dee_33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Washing my hair with Tide detergent would take all the perm out and I'd be natural that instant.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 18, 2012)

"Not all mineral oils are bad for your hair"  Sigh...


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 18, 2012)

greenbees said:


> My grandma told me this
> 
> Someone told me that tight cornrow extensions make your hair grow because it's pulling on the scalp...



Nah this pregnant one is true lol


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

dirt makes your hair grow
some stylists have growing hands
too tight braids make the style last longer and help he hair to grow
i wash my hair too much and am stripping the natural oils ( i wash 1-4 times a wk depending on the time of year)
black women can't grow long hair unless they or mixed or have good hair
i should only use products intended for black folks hair
grease moisturizes your hair
natural hair only needs moisture not protein
black hair needs heat and lye
you can't grow a relaxer out your hair will fall out
get a relaxer touch-up every 3-4 weeks
trim your hair often so it will grow to get rid of dead ends


i'm so glad we have this forum and didn't continue to fall for or believe this mess


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 18, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> dirt makes your hair grow
> *some stylists have growing hands*
> too tight braids make the style last longer and help he hair to grow
> i wash my hair too much and am stripping the natural oils ( i wash 1-4 times a wk depending on the time of year)
> ...



I'm over here cracking up at this one!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 18, 2012)

...She said and I quote, "If you take tha hair that came out and put it back in yo' hair, it'll go back in yo' scalp and make yo' hair grow. That's how all these girls be havin' that long hair." My response, "". 

...No lie .


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 18, 2012)

luving me said:


> Washing my hair with Tide detergent would take all the perm out and I'd be natural that instant.



 nah...


----------



## Aireen (Dec 19, 2012)

Godyssey said:


> I was told that washing your hair in beer could turn your relaxed hair back to it's natural state.


To think when I was young my grandmother LOVED using beer on her hair, it gave her swaaanngg!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a oldie but goodie.  Gives me something to read at work now!


----------



## danysedai (Dec 19, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ...She said and I quote, "If you take tha hair that came out and put it back in yo' hair, it'll go back in yo' scalp and make yo' hair grow. That's how all these girls be havin' that long hair." My response, "".
> 
> ...No lie .



Is she serious??!!! I can't wrap my mind around that one
Same with my friend I mentioned in this thread who said she has "growing hands" and that it depends on the way she positions the scissors. But yours takes the cake.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 19, 2012)

Our natural kinks and coils cause our hair to break, and be really short. If you stay natural, your hair will fall out.


----------



## Linxnme (Dec 19, 2012)

Now let me preface this by saying I love my friend to death BUT.......she has two sons. Son A had long hair and son B didn't. The reason, as she stated, that son A had long hair was because she used to braid his hair really tight and "the pulling made his hair grow".  I was like, please don't repeat that to anyone and her reply was "no, I am serious!"

OMG. I referred her to LHCF with the quickness. She needed immediate direction.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 19, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> dirt makes your hair grow
> some stylists have growing hands
> too tight braids make the style last longer and help he hair to grow
> i wash my hair too much and am stripping the natural oils ( i wash 1-4 times a wk depending on the time of year)
> ...



Grease is moisturizing..... After you add a couple oils. Lol


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 19, 2012)

sckri23

 it ain't for me its just sits on my hair. i have to moisturize and seal. i also do better with non-petroleum based products. we could make grease with an non-petroleum emulsifier though. in my case no beewax or lanolin either.


all the ppl that said this to me had crackly, crispy hair that was greasy, short, and broken off that they hardly ever washed and they continually blow-fried and curled to a crisp with gel, spritz or both


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 19, 2012)

wth?! Seamonster for real?! i just can't with some folks. many folks i knew had healthy pressed hair until relaxers came about.... chemical like relaxer, curly perms or color make you have to be more diligent about haircare and a reggie for many folks.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 19, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> sckri23
> 
> it ain't for me its just sits on my hair. i have to moisturize and seal. i also do better with non-petroleum based products. we could make grease with an non-petroleum emulsifier though. in my case no beewax or lanolin either.
> 
> all the ppl that said this to me had crackly, crispy hair that was greasy, short, and broken off that they hardly ever washed and they continually blow-fried and curled to a crisp with gel, spritz or both



Well the oils I added were argan, coconut, safflower, and olive so its more oil than grease lol


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 19, 2012)

If you wash your hair to much it will become dry.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Using heat tools makes your hair grow. I don't think the female who gave this advice STILL has any hair to show for it and it's been 7 years


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 20, 2012)

Just grease your scalp. The grease will flow down into your hair keeping it moisturized. All my dang hair broke off.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 20, 2012)

This may have been said already, but naturals don't need protein. I listened to that and ended up ruining my hair via mechanical damage from brushing my hair into a bun every day.


----------



## mscocopuff (Dec 23, 2012)

If you don't trim at least an inch a month, you will stunt your hair's growth.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 23, 2012)

"With a heat protectant, you can use as much heat as you want."
-SuperCuts


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 23, 2012)

A LHCF Mythbusters would be my favorite show.


----------



## mscocopuff (Dec 23, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> A LHCF Mythbusters would be my favorite show.



What's even crazier is this same lady had just commented on how my hair was growing like a weed!  I told her that I only dust, but rarely trim.  That is when she hit me with that little nugget of "knowledge" and told me that I was stunting my growth.  Lol. Really?


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was telling someone about the joys of cowashing and how it gives me a moisture boost during the week. This is the response I recieved >> Using conditioner without shampooing first dries your hair out.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 21, 2013)

I've heard ALL of these from my mother and and since I decided to transition to natural hair, my mother tells me that ur hair is growing and much thicker but if u get a relaxer, ur hair would be better :-/
Really?????? I don't get it it


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't wash your hair for a month after you have a baby or it will all fall out.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2013)

* My neighbor asked me & my kids to go swimming with her in August 2012 (before my HHJ) She used to be relaxed but has been natural for about 4 years now. She said the relaxer was breaking her hair. She still doesn't take care of the natural hair either.  I told her that I'd just gotten a relaxer the day before & I wasn't getting in the pool. I'd done that before as a teenager & my jet black hair had not only turned BURNT ORANGE (while still in the pool) but it got really damaged so the chemical & chlorine don't mix.  She told me that I could still go swimming & I would just have to condition my head really good afterwards.   What part of my hair turned burnt orange while in the pool didn't you understand?!!

*Fast forward about 7 months later & same neighbor asked me when I'm going natural (two times).  She said that with her being natural, she doesn't have to do anything to her hair. (Mind you she just told me the week before that she had to chop some hair off because it matted up under her wig from her "not doing anything to it").  I politely had to explain that the lovely natural ladies from LHCF actually wash/co-wash, DC, M&S, etc to take proper care of their beautiful heads of hair much like I have learned with my relaxed hair so the maintenance doesn't stop when you go natural. She was like "oh ."

* I had my own crazy input in this story too. When I was 16 years old, I used baby oil to take my tracks & glue out but it was a messy process.  So my sister (about 23 at the time) who also wore glued in tracks with patches of her real hair missing in between, told me that she stopped fooling with the baby oil & she just PERMED her tracks out! Say what, say huh?! "Yeah girl! You just put the perm on the hair where the tracks done slipped from (NG) then when you finish your whole head you just comb the tracks all the way out!"  Now mind you I was perming my hair all the way down to the ends myself so that part didn't appear to be disturbing at the time but I was more mad that she wanted me to waste my $1.78 TCB perm on some tracks! LOLOLOL!! When I told her she was wasting perm, she went from perming the tracks out to just straight ripping them out! The patches went from quarter sized to plum sized! 

Thank God for knowlege & growth!


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love reading these!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 21, 2013)

A girl at school told me that cowashing your hair and dc will make it break off ::straight face::


----------

